# "Aero" Tail Light Pod



## Duchess (May 16, 2015)

While I was screwing around with the new 12V LED tail light I'm integrating into the fender of my "USAAF" bike (to match the 12V LED motorcycle headlight), I noticed that the entire setup with the li-ion battery pack fit quite easily into this Sparkling ICE bottle. It's a 50mm trailer light and a 12V 1800 AHr battery pack. One could easily mount a simple metal L bracket to hold the tail light in place and bolt the unit on top of a fender like I see some of the headlight units of some of these ballooners. The screw cap could be cut off with a knife and a rubber plug/grommet used to fill the hole to use for the battery charging plug. If you painted it on the inside, you wouldn't even have to worry about scratching the paint (though it could be beat up pretty easy as it's thin plastic, though cutting down some of its length would make it stronger). For a quick ghetto solution for a custom bike, it might not be bad ... just not for me.


----------



## 1HP (Aug 10, 2015)

interesting !  you could use a aluminum water bottle and also fit the charge wire and light switch in the cap


----------



## catfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Cool idea!


----------

